

Ask HN: Accessories for MacBook Pro? - bool

I would like to buy a gift for a friend who has a MacBook Pro. What are some great accessories? (Cases, external hard drives, stickers, addons, etc?) I am looking for something unique and creative.<p>Many thanks for your suggestions!
======
prateekdayal
The bluetooth keyboard

[http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC184LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg...](http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC184LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=MTMzNzg5MDM)

and bluetooth trackpad

[http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC380LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg...](http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC380LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=MTg1ODE3MDE)

are great for macbook pro. The external keyboard has same layout as the laptop
keyboard and trackpad is obviously the same (only bigger). This makes sure
that you never feel the switch when you work at your desk or in a coffee shop.
Here is my setup

<http://plixi.com/p/53577906>

------
smoody
I haven't tried this so I can't give you a review of how well it works, but
I'm planning to buy one myself:

[http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other%20World%20Computing/EXP...](http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other%20World%20Computing/EXP34SATA2F1/?utm_source=amazon&utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_campaign=productads)

------
arn
Always thought the PowerMate was kind of cool, but didn't really have a need
for it:

<http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/powermate>

